# Guillermo del Toro officially sells out, prepared to make PG-13 ATMOM.



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2014)

Weak.

He's still a hell of a director, but it's a shame to see him switch up his thinking on this. I get that it's a passion project of his--the film he's always wanted to make--but it's not worth it if you're going to alter the source material, or work your way around the inherent R-rated content, just for the sake of satisfying your own desire. This just wouldn't be the same movie. Not only because it wouldn't truly honor Lovecraft's novel, but also because it wouldn't be from the same GDT.

This is a sad day for honest filmmaking.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

When the fuck is he getting to Monster? He's doing everything but Monster at this point


----------



## teddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Made me lose my smile 

atmom is a top 2 fav of mine right along with the colour out of space


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2014)

maybe he'll have a directors cut that's better


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2014)

It's a shame because he is the director for this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2014)

PG-13?This is'nt what you want for a rating involving Lovecraftian horrors.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol.

I knew hollywood was done for, but this is like the final nail in the coffin. 

They'll do anything to make a few bucks more. Its all about marketing, no one gives a fuck about movies anymore.

Oh well, at least TV series are still promising and haven't lowered themselves to hollywood standarts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2014)

Mainstream films are bordering on garbage yes. It's a shame but atleast TV has picked up the slack.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 5, 2014)

if a movie doesnt make a billion dollars its a failure

make everything PG-13


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh good a movie that my little cousin can enjoy


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 5, 2014)

i hope they add a love story...and a happy ending.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2014)

I still need to read the damn story... Lovecraft has been on my to read list for way too long


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Where is Stunna? I need to take out my rage on him!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

If anything, this makes me excited about it.

He's a great professional, and if he thinks  he can put so much subtlety on this that it can pull of the same mind bending crap while flying PG, then man, bring it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOKLGiMMIOE[/youtube]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I still need to read the damn story... Lovecraft has been on my to read list for way too long



Shaking my head Swarmy.

Shaking my head.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> If anything, this makes me excited about it.
> 
> He's a great professional, and if he thinks  he can put so much subtlety on this that it can pull of the same mind bending crap while flying PG, then man, bring it
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOKLGiMMIOE[/youtube]



No. **


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 8, 2014)

I knew he sold out when he pushed that overrated mecha movie with the generic brown hair white protagonist. How do you go from Pan's Labyrinth to that, really? I thought Michael Bay directed it.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Shaking my head Swarmy.
> 
> Shaking my head.



Soon


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2014)

PG-13 ATMOM?

While I would hesitate to say that it will suck because of the rating it is a bit of a disappointment to not see it be given an R rating.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 8, 2014)

he got lucky with Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2014)

yo, hellboy and pacifc rim were pretty good


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2014)

Technically Lovecraft stories are typically for younger audiences because they are about the supposed terror rather than the seen terror.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)

Technically?

No.  What does even mean?  And, Lovecraft would be dreadfully boring to most teens precisely BECAUSE it's about unseen and imagined terror instead of gore and tits.  

Why, god?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2014)

What I am saying is from a content perspective Lovecraft has always been psychological and intellectual terror not the gore or violence side of horror (although that stuff sneaks in too). For example the last time it was adapted the Carpenter film is only barely rated R if you look at what is in the movie. (it even isn't in a lot of places)

Not saying I want to see this movie either way but I can see a Lovecraftian movie working not being R automatically.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)

Plenty of Lovecraft stories are very PG--just not At the Mountains of Madness.

A movie that is devoid of things that would necessitate an R rating don't necessarily create an innate interest for younger viewers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Technically?
> 
> No.  What does even mean?  And, Lovecraft would be dreadfully boring to most teens precisely BECAUSE it's about unseen and imagined terror instead of gore and tits.
> 
> Why, god?



It matters though, because if you say "fuck" once, you're rated R.

You can have the lego movie, but because of that Fuck, you loose 80% of the audience


The same way, you can have a lot of unseen and implied mindbending panic, and be rated PG, because you don't check enough boxes for R, like number of swearing, or sexual situations, or physical violence


----------



## teddy (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought films pg-13 movies could get a away with at least one f-bomb considering the fast and furious series has one per film and none of them are R


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)

I understand that; I was referring to the comment about Lovecraft's stories.

Also, PG-13 movies were getting away with one 'fuck' per movie all the way back since Vertical Limit was released.  Hell, the latest X-Men movie had one.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder if Pacific Rim made a billion or at least was widely successful if he would have got his R rating then. I am sure the failure of Pacific Rim discredited him in the eyes if the studio. The guy is a talented director, I am sure he can make this work.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> I understand that; I was referring to the comment about Lovecraft's stories.
> 
> Also, PG-13 movies were getting away with one 'fuck' per movie all the way back since Vertical Limit was released.  Hell, the latest X-Men movie had one.



People on here also seem to be forgetting that the sequence with the dogs is actually pretty vivid and graphic. And it's an integral part of the story as it's the first real 'holy shit' moment in the novella.  Basically sets the tone of the remainder of the story.

Even putting all of the semantics aside, Guillermo is basically caving in for the sole sake of getting this film made. It's dishonest more than anything else. I almost feel like his time spent on PR--the surprising greenlight of a sequel--has somewhat diluted him.

I know he's making a more esoteric film in 'Crimson Peak', which I'm admittedly stoked for... but i just feel like he's settling with ATMOM right now. I'd rather it not be made at all than to be turned into a four quadrant film.

I believe it was Clive Barker that said PG-13 is a contradiction of the horror genre. And I would say that's completely correct.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> he got lucky with Pan's Labyrinth



and the devil's backbone


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Technically?
> 
> No.  What does even mean?  And, Lovecraft would be dreadfully boring to most teens precisely BECAUSE it's about unseen and imagined terror instead of gore and tits.
> 
> Why, god?



Hell Lovecraft is boring to certain/most adults, it's an acquired taste in horror to begin with.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I knew he sold out when he pushed that overrated mecha movie with the generic brown hair white protagonist. How do you go from Pan's Labyrinth to that, really? I thought Michael Bay directed it.



He sold nothing out, it was something he wanted to do and a homage to mecha and Kaiju movies he was a fan of. You don't have to like the movie but stop implyng GDT did not want to make the movie. 

No Michael Bay did not direct it because less explosions, toilet humor, black stereotypes etc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I would like to see him do another movie in spanish, sort of like Cronos, Devil's backbone and Pans Labyrinth. That's the kind of film maker that makes them for passion and not hollywood mash up. Pacific Rim was an attempt at this and it didnt work really good "even tought I like the movie" he played it safe instead and it is really just a popcorn movie at the end.

I guess he gave up on fighting the hollywood system... oh well. At least I hope he gets away with as much as he can.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe I'm just too used at being outraged at the rating system in the first place, to be bothered by Gullermo's artistic decision


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 9, 2014)

I like the idea that the artistic integrity of the film is determined by it's rating rather than, you know, it's artistic content.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2014)

Gee, I hope the racism from the source material makes it in there!


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 9, 2014)

Really, the unfortunate truth about any Hollywood movie is that, as such a large collaborative and expensive undertaking, a large level of compromise is involved. Great directors can take these restrictions and use them as creative fuel.

Another unfortunate truth is that the original movie was cancelled because films aimed at the same market, such as Scott Pilgrim, bombed horribly. Now the studio can't justify making the film unless it is aimed at a market that will actually go and see the film so it makes money. Production companies aren't charities.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2014)

Tyrael said:


> Really, the unfortunate truth about any Hollywood movie is that, as such a large collaborative and expensive undertaking, a large level of compromise is involved. Great directors can take these restrictions and use them as creative fuel.
> 
> Another unfortunate truth is that the original movie was cancelled because films aimed at the same market, such as Scott Pilgrim, bombed horribly. Now the studio can't justify making the film unless it is aimed at a market that will actually go and see the film so it makes money. Production companies aren't charities.



The solution is simple, let Michael Bay direct. He seems to crank out shit that people claim to hate but shell out money to see.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 10, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hell Lovecraft is boring to certain/most adults, it's an acquired taste in horror to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My problem with pacific rim is that he played it safe(cliche) on so many levels, it could have been a Michael Bay movie and I wouldn't have been none the wiser. He did sell out...compared to his earlier works. If he wanted to make an artistic statement, he should have done something a bit bolder to show that he just wasn't in it to release  formulaic Blockbuster dung. I pretty much predicted the entire movie from only watching the first 30 or so minutes, that's bad. I knew he'd bag the asian chick, I knew the other more interesting pilots would die for some lame reason, I knew the black commander leader would die and I knew shortie would be his new partner. He didn't attempt to change the game or put a new spin on things, he just gave us more of the same. How can anyone be satisfied with this boring, all-too-predictable content?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2014)

Pac Rim, couldnt have been a michael bay movie...it didnt make nearly enough cash.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Pac Rim, couldnt have been a michael bay movie...it didnt make nearly enough cash.



ummm ouchie?

I guess it lacked a hottie babe.


----------

